# What is sweet pimenton?



## my_psychosis

Here is the recipe it's in (found it online and want to make it ) Thanks.

Mario Batali's Chicken alla Diavola


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet pimenton is sweet paprika.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Pimenton is a type of pepper powder, popular in Spanish dishes, similar to paprika, and NOT to be confused with Hungarian paprika, whether sweet or hot.


P.S.  Have made this dish and it IS fantastic!


----------



## my_psychosis

QUEEN-GUINEVERE said:


> Pimenton is a type of pepper powder, popular in Spanish dishes, similar to paprika, and NOT to be confused with Hungarian paprika, whether sweet or hot.
> 
> 
> P.S. Have made this dish and it IS fantastic!


 
It does sound good. I can't wait to try it. So do you think I can find it walmart?  Thanks.


----------



## MexicoKaren

That sounds delicious - I'm going to try it. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

my_psychosis said:


> It does sound good. I can't wait to try it. So do you think I can find it walmart? Thanks.


 

When I looked for it there, no.  Do you have an Indian spice store in your area?  You will be able to find it there.   I would say to sub paprika for it, but it's just not the same, and you may not want to make it again.  Try to find the pimenton if you can.  Penzey's is another place and if there is not one in your area, you'll have to mail order, but they are quick in delivery.   The dish IS worth the wait!


----------



## my_psychosis

QUEEN-GUINEVERE said:


> When I looked for it there, no. Do you have an Indian spice store in your area? You will be able to find it there. I would say to sub paprika for it, but it's just not the same, and you may not want to make it again. Try to find the pimenton if you can. Penzey's is another place and if there is not one in your area, you'll have to mail order, but they are quick in delivery. The dish IS worth the wait!


 
Well darn it, thats what I was afraid of. I'm 2 1/2 hours from any place with speciality stores. I think I'll look up a place to order it online as you suggested. (do you know a good place?) Thanks much.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

my_psychosis said:


> I think I'll look up a place to order it online as you suggested. (do you know a good place?) Thanks much.


 

As mentioned in my post, Penzey's.  And they deliver quick, so you will not have to wait THAT long before you can make this dish!!!


----------



## my_psychosis

QUEEN-GUINEVERE said:


> As mentioned in my post, Penzey's. And they deliver quick, so you will not have to wait THAT long before you can make this dish!!!


 
LOL I read that wrong I guess. Ok I'll try them thanks again.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Our WalMart here carries it, but not in the regular spice aisle. It's sold in little bags in the Spanish/Mexican food aisle.

However, I don't know if all WalMarts have entire aisles devoted to Spanish/Mexican foods & brands, or if it's only ones like ours where there's a large Hispanic population.

Oh - & the New York Times recently had an entire article on "Pimenton", & it stated that if you couldn't find true "Pimenton" (which, by the way, is slightly smoked), you could substitute hot, sweet, or smoked Hungarian paprika.

And just one more note - that recipe you want to make for Chicken alla Diavola calls for HOT Pimenton, not sweet.  It's the "heat" which makes it "Diavola".


----------



## Andy M.

BreezyCooking said:


> ...And just one more note - that recipe you want to make for Chicken alla Diavola calls for HOT Pimenton, not sweet. It's the "heat" which makes it "Diavola".


 

The recipe calls for sweet pimenton along with hot pimenton and hot pepper flakes which provide the heat.


----------



## my_psychosis

BreezyCooking said:


> Our WalMart here carries it, but not in the regular spice aisle. It's sold in little bags in the Spanish/Mexican food aisle.
> 
> However, I don't know if all WalMarts have entire aisles devoted to Spanish/Mexican foods & brands, or if it's only ones like ours where there's a large Hispanic population.
> 
> Oh - & the New York Times recently had an entire article on "Pimenton", & it stated that if you couldn't find true "Pimenton" (which, by the way, is slightly smoked), you could substitute hot, sweet, or smoked Hungarian paprika.
> 
> And just one more note - that recipe you want to make for Chicken alla Diavola calls for HOT Pimenton, not sweet. It's the "heat" which makes it "Diavola".


 

Actually it calls for both.  I'd sure like to see that article. (I'm gonna try to look it up)


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

My-psychosis, as stated in my first post, I've had this dish, and it is fantastic.  I have also cooked with sweet pimenton and hot, as well as Hungarian sweet and hot paprika, and while they are similar, they are not the same, and they DO taste quite different.  Obviously, do what you want, but my opinion and suggestion would be to stop wasting time on the paprika thing, and search out the pimenton.  I think you'll be quite dissatisfied making this dish with paprika, as it is NOT the same.  They are made from very DIFFERENT peppers for one thing, and processed in a different way, as well.  

Just a suggestion.....when there is an ingredient in a recipe which is primary, which is what would make the dish what it is supposed to be, follow the recipe withOUT substitutions.  This is the perfect case.  

P.S.  I also did see and read the NYT article on this spice, that is it "new" (not!), and up coming as more and more people are cooking more at home, more healthy dishes, etc.


----------



## my_psychosis

QUEEN-GUINEVERE said:


> My-psychosis, as stated in my first post, I've had this dish, and it is fantastic. I have also cooked with sweet pimenton and hot, as well as Hungarian sweet and hot paprika, and while they are similar, they are not the same, and they DO taste quite different. Obviously, do what you want, but my opinion and suggestion would be to stop wasting time on the paprika thing, and search out the pimenton. I think you'll be quite dissatisfied making this dish with paprika, as it is NOT the same. They are made from very DIFFERENT peppers for one thing, and processed in a different way, as well.
> 
> Just a suggestion.....when there is an ingredient in a recipe which is primary, which is what would make the dish what it is supposed to be, follow the recipe withOUT substitutions. This is the perfect case.
> 
> P.S. I also did see and read the NYT article on this spice, that is it "new" (not!), and up coming as more and more people are cooking more at home, more healthy dishes, etc.


 
I am trying to find the Sweet pimenton. Penzeys does not have it and every time I search for Sweet Pimenton it brings up paprika. I havent given up yet though. Ive been trying other forums today. 

(Ps I did find the Hot Pimenton)


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

My-Psychosis, go to IGOURMET, MARKEYS OR TIENDA .com.....all three of these have both the hot and sweet, even tho I note you did find the hot. If you didn't order it already, perhaps you could order both from the same place? These 3 sites do have it....you may have to enter "Spanish Paprika" in THEIR search box if it does not show up on search under "pimenton" alone. I entered "where to purchase pimenton" in the google search and these were the first 3 that came up.....there were many others but these are the only ones I listed for you. Hope this helps you! 

PS....if you read the descriptions of pimenton on these 3 sites, they also say that it is made from different peppers than paprika and that it also tastes different! Just in case you doubted me! LOL!


----------



## my_psychosis

QUEEN-GUINEVERE said:


> My-Psychosis, go to IGOURMET, MARKEYS OR TIENDA .com.....all three of these have both the hot and sweet, even tho I note you did find the hot. If you didn't order it already, perhaps you could order both from the same place? These 3 sites do have it....you may have to enter "Spanish Paprika" in THEIR search box if it does not show up on search under "pimenton" alone. I entered "where to purchase pimenton" in the google search and these were the first 3 that came up.....there were many others but these are the only ones I listed for you. Hope this helps you!
> 
> PS....if you read the descriptions of pimenton on these 3 sites, they also say that it is made from different peppers than paprika and that it also tastes different! Just in case you doubted me! LOL!


 
Great! (no I did not doubt you. ) I looked up all 3. I could not find Markeys but the other 2 worked. The best part is Tienda (which came up La Tienda) has 3. Sweet, Bittersweet, and Hot , you get all 3 for $14.95. Yeah! (I'm sure I'll find uses for the bittersweet to) 
Thanks bunches. 

(ps I guess I couldnt find it cause all I did was type Sweet Pimenton into Yahoo search.)


----------



## Jikoni

Living in French speaking part of Switzerland, sweet [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Pimentón *[/SIZE][/FONT]here is your usual  sweet pepper or also called red capsicum.


----------

